# AlcxMonitor Help



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

When I went into the system startup files in Spybot Search & Destroy, I found one that was highlighted in red:HK_LM:Run AlcxMonitor ALCXMNTR.EXE from realtek AC97 Audio. Spybot said it was not important and that it may be monitoring my events. Should I get rid of it? or What should I do?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ts

This is one we fix or remove during a malware fix. It's not malicious, but it does report back to realtek. See here. If it's running at start up. use MSConfig to disable the start up, then delete the file.


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

THX For Your Help


----------

